# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Şeyh Şamil Kimdir?

## ceyda

1293.jpg
İmam Şamil 1797 yılında Dağıstanın Gimri köyünde dünyaya geldi. Babası Dengau Muhammeddir. Şamil Kumuk kökenli bir Türk'tür. 15 yaşında iken at binerek kılıç kuşandı. 20 yaşına geldiğinde iki metreyi aşan boyu ile atlama, ateş etme, güreş, koşu, kılıç gibi spor dallarında üstün yetenek sahibi olmuştu. Öğrenimine bilgin Said Harekaninin yanında başladı. Daha sonra kayınpederi olan Nakşibendi Şeyhi Cemaleddin Gazi Kumukinin öğrencisi oldu. Kendinden önce İmamet makamında bulunan Gazi Muhammed ve Hamzat Begin müşavirliğini yaptı. Son derece sade ve kanaatkar bir hayatı vardı. İmam Şamil, muhtelif zamanlarda beş defa evlenmiş ve bu izdivaçların bazıları dini ve siyasi sebeplerle olmuştu. Şamilin Fatimat, Cevheret, Zahidet, Emine ve Şovanat ismindeki zevcelerinden Ahmed Cemaleddin, Muhammed Gazi, Muhammed Said, Muhammed Şefi, Cemaleddin ve Muhammed Kamil isimli altı oğlu ile Fatimat, Nafisat, Necabat, Bahu-Mesedu ve Safiyat isimli beş kızı oldu. Şamil, İmam yani devlet başkanı seçildikten sonra ilk iş olarak iç işlerini ele aldı. Ruslara karşı daha etkili savaşmak için lüzumlu idari ve askeri teşkilatları yeni esaslara göre tanzim etti. Bir taraftan askeri tedbirler alıp düşmana karşı savunma savaşları verirken, diğer taraftan da muntazam adli ve idari sivil bir devlet mekanizması geliştirmiş, medreselerde eğitime önem verdirmiş, fikir ve sanat alanında da büyük adımlar atılmasını sağlamıştır. Döneminde tophaneler, baruthaneler, silahhaneler yapılmış, muntazam birlikler halinde askeri teşkilat kurulmuştur. Güçlü hitabeti, kararlı tutumu ve askeri dehasıyla büyük başarılar kazanmış, ünü kısa zamanda yayılarak, otoritesi Dağıstan civarında yaşayan geniş topluluklar tarafından kabul edilmiştir. İmam Şamil, idare sistemini yeniden düzenlerken, ülkeyi naiplik ve vilayetlere ayırarak bunların başına hem askeri hem de sivil yetkilerle donatılmış naipleri getirdi. Üç veya dört naiplik bir vilayet idi. Vilayetlerin başındaki naibin rütbesi daha yüksekti. Ayrıca, her biri birer savaş kahramanı olan bu yüksek rütbeli naiplerden Ahverdil Muhammed, Kabet Muhammed, Şuayıb Molla, Taşof Hacı, Danyal Sultan, Nur Muhammed, Hitinav Musa, Sadullah, Duba Hacı, Hacı Murat ve Şamilin büyük oğlu Muhammed Gazi, gazavatın adı anılması gereken başlıca kahramanları oldular. Şamil imam seçildiği 1834 yılından 1859 yılına kadar Rusyanın büyüklüğü ve kudretine rağmen yılmadan mücadeleyi sürdürdü. Kendinden önceki iki imamın döneminde de fiilen 10 yıl savaşlara iştirak ettiğinden durup dinlenmeden cihad ettiği süre tam 35 yılı bulmuştur. Bu süre zarfında Rus kuvvetlerine büyük zayiatlar vermiş ancak kısıtlı sayıdaki asker sayısı da günden güne erimiştir. 1839da Ahulgo Tepesinde 3.000 mürid ile General Grabbe komutasındaki 10.000i aşkın üstün donanımlı Rus ordusunun kuşatmasına 80 gün süreyle direnişi harp tarihine geçmiştir. Şamil bu savaşta eşi Cevhereti, oğlu Saidi ve kızkardeşi Mesedoyu kaybetmiş, 8 yaşındaki oğlu Cemaleddini Ruslara rehin vermek zorunda kalmıştır. Bu dehşet verici savaşlarda sadece insan kaybı olmadı. Ruslar, ancak aylar süren savaşlar sonunda işgal edebildikleri bölgelerde, ağaçları, ormanları yakıp, bir tek canlı yaratık bırakmadan ilerlerdiler. Savaşlara iştirak eden Rus komutanlarından Milyutin, 80 gün devam eden Ahulgo savaşı hakkında hatıratında şu satırlara yer verir; "Artık muharebenin sevk ve idaresi kumandanların elinden büsbütün çıkmıştı. Hiddetlerinden köpürmüş, adeta çıldırmış bir hale gelen dağlılar, ulu orta askerlerimizin üzerine saldırıyor, süngü ucunda can verinceye kadar dövüşüyorlardı. Kadınlar bile kendilerini kudurmuş gibi müdafaa ettiler ve silahsız oldukları halde sıra sıra süngülerimizin üzerine atıldılar. Lakin muvaffakiyet için her türlü fedakarlığı göze almış olan Rus kumandanlığı inatla taarruzlara devam etti. Teslim olmayı katiyyen reddeden dağlılar, hiçbir ümitleri kalmadığı halde kahramanca dövüştüler. Kadınlar, çocuklar ellerindeki kamalarla Ruslara hücum ediyor, süngülerin önünde göz kırpmadan can veriyorlardı. Bazıları ise kendilerini ve çocuklarını korkunç uçurumlara atıyorlardı. Yaralılar bile inanılmaz şekilde dövüşüyordu." Dost ülkelerden hiçbir yardım göremeyen İmam Şamilin, nihayet elindeki bütün kuvvet kaynakları tükenir ve 1859un 6 Eylülünde Gunipte Prens Baryatinsky komutasındaki 70.000 kişilik Rus ordusuna, yanında birkaç yüz kişi kalıncaya kadar direndikten sonra teslim olur. İmam Şamil, aile efradı ve 40 kadar adamı Petersburga Çarın sarayına götürülür. Rus Çarı II.Aleksandr tarafından sarayın kapısında hayrete düşülecek derecede nazik karşılanır. Çar, babası 1.Nikolaya ve ihtişamlı ordularına tam otuzbeş yıl Kafkasyayı zindan eden, zamanının bu en büyük kahramanını karşısında görür görmez, yüzünden ve sakalından hayranlıkla öpmekten kendini alıkoyamaz. İmam Şamil bir ay kadar sarayda misafir edildikten sonra, saygın tutsak olarak esaret yıllarını geçireceği Kalugaya gönderilir. Ancak Şamil ve ailesine esaret çok ağır gelir. İki yıl içinde Şamilin simsiyah saçları beyazlar. Büyük kızı Nafisat ile gelini Muhammed Gazinin karısı Kerimet üzüntüden vereme yakalanarak ölürler. Aradan ancak on yıl geçtikten sonra Çar, onun Hacca gitmesine izin verir. Ancak bir tedbir olarak oğlu Muhammed Şefiyi alıkoyar ve Haccı ifa ettikten sonra derhal Rusyaya dönmesini şart koşar. Şamil, 1870 yılında maiyetindeki adamları ile birlikte Rusyadan ayrılarak önce İstanbula uğrar. Sultan Abdülaziz tarafından karşılanarak sarayda ağırlanır. Şamilin İstanbula uğradığı haberi duyulduğunda şehirde yer yerinden oynamış, halk bu büyük kahramanı görebilmek için saray kapılarına akın etmişti. Şamil, aşkına düştüğü son menzile bir an evvel varmak için Sultanın kendisine tahsis ettiği gemi ile yola koyulur. Cidde limanında Mekke Emiri, şehrin ileri gelenleri ve mahşeri bir kalabalık tarafından törenlerle karşılanarak Mekkede Şürefa dairesinde misafir edilir. Hac sırasında orada bulunduğunu duyan, dünyanın dört bir yanından gelmiş yaklaşık yüzbin müslümanın onu görmek için yarattığı izdiham sonucu, hükümet makamları İmam Şamili Kabenin üstüne çıkarmak suretiyle bu hayran kalabalığın arzusunu tatmin edebildi. Şamil, hac farizasını yerine getirdikten sonra Medineye geçer. Medine günlerinde son derece takatten düşer, çektiği büyük ızdırap artık tahammül edilmez bir hal alır ve hastalanarak yatağa düşer. Bütün hayatını ülkesinin milli bağımsızlığına adayan, askeri dehasını bütün dünyaya ve bizzat ebedi düşmanı Rus yüksek makamlarına dahi kabul ettiren, adını dünya tarihine "gelmiş geçmiş en büyük gerilla lideri" olarak yazdıran İmam Şamil 4 Şubat 1871de 74 yaşında iken hayata gözlerini yumar.

----------

